# Noel Humphries engineer-chief engineer 1950's-1981



## LanniH (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm looking into my Dad's history at sea & would love to hear from anyone who remembers him & any stories you can repeat (Jester)
I know that in his teens he started on Steamships (possibly on the Waverley?), then later for World Wide Shipping; Irving Oil (including the H1070)and finally British Rail's Sealink ferries. 
Thank you.


----------

